# Dog Toothpaste



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking for a good dog toothpaste, or a homemade toothpaste for dogs. I have come across a few online for purchase, they have however had the ingredient 'poultry digest'. My boy is allergic to poultry, so I wouldn't be opposed to making something at home instead since this is out of the question. 

I found a homemade recipe online consisting of coconut oil, kelp, parsley and turmeric. Any input on these for ingredients? Homemade Dog Toothpaste Recipe - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog! Dog Nutrition consultations online! 

I appreciate all input.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

try a big raw Tom turkey neck twice a week. No need for brushing teeth.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be opposed to this, he's unfortunately allergic to chicken/turkey/duck though.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My guy is also allergic to poultry and has dental damage already so raw bones are out. I bought Petrodex canine toothpaste in peanut flavour from my local pet supply store and it seems to be fine for him. I'm in Canada but it can likely be found in the US.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I use this Mint Fresh All Natural Dental Powder Toothpaste Alternative Non-Toxic - 4-Legger when I have clients who want their dog's teeth brushed. I like it since the ingredients are simple, just Sea Salt, Baking Soda (USP Sodium Bicarbonate), Peppermint Essential Oil. So less likely to cause an issue with dogs who may have allergies. Most don't seem to mind the taste. I can't comment on how effective it is long teeth since I am just using whenever they come in for a grooming. Worth a shot of you want something that is natural.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. My boy is also unfortunately allergic to peanuts/peanut butter. 

I may try to replicate the 4-Legger toothpaste. I have all the ingredients at home (peppermint essential oil, baking soda, sea salt), and may even add coconut oil too.


----------

